# AEP float tube question



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey guys!

I bought a float tube last year and as a beginner, spent most of my time in lakes that were easy to get to. This year I want to begin to do more walking into lakes that are more remote and therefore get less pressure. My question to you more seasoned tubers is this....whats the best and easiest way to get your tube to some of the more remote lakes? Inflated or deflated? Carried in some sort of bag deflated or some sort of backpack frame inflated? etc....

Thanks a million.... any and all info will be greatly appreciated!!

Blessings!

Chris


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

I have a round tube that I modified with a truck tube, so once mine is inflated its inflated. I have backpack straps for mine and its not too wide so if I run into a tight spot I through it over my shoulder like carying a garden hose. Hope this helps.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Last year was my first at AEP ponds with my never tried tube before. I had the same q's also like trying to get in and out of the ponds w/o falling or sliding. I had no problems at all, all most lost a flipper once or twice, need a strap to hold them on just in case. Once I inflatted the tube it never when down until I was ready to come home. I have a aluminum backpack frame and the waders, flippers, small tackle box, some food & drink all got bungied to the frame w/the tube as the base layer. I used a spider web bungy. Great time maybe going mid-May for a week. See my avitar, that's me at AEP first time out.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Inflated with some removeble shoulder straps. Attach your fins to the float tube also. Hey FLT_TUBE_JUNKY, I fished with jeffgummy on Sat. and he said he has done some float tubing with you. We should go sometime.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

The ponds that I take my tube to at AEP there is no way to get you inflated tube into, I tried once and it was a very bad day. I got a round tube also that has the rubber truck tube. I bought a battery operated rechargeable pump that is great. I pack everying into a backpack and hike in then hook up the pump and let it inflate my tube while I rig up my poles. Now I do carry it between a few lakes while its inflated because the battery in the pump is only enough to blow up the tube once until I recharge it. I have taking my tube over inflated before and fished ponds closer to the roads also so you can do it either way but if you are going to hike in to a pond I would scout it out before you headed off with your tube inflated. Also always carry a repair patch kit with ya, those bluegill fins are really sharp and they have poked several holes in my tube. I have about 7 or 8 patches on the front of mine.


----------



## sgofish (Apr 12, 2004)

Two of us spent Thursday to Monday and found five "new to us" ponds. Of these, two are walk up and launch, one sort of iffy with an inflated boat, and two are definately inflate at the shore. I have a two stroke hand pump that works well to blow up my truck tire. All you need is a good backpack to fold you gear into but be careful about coming back out a long distance as you will have some water weight with you.


----------



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey guys, thanks for the info. One quick question---seemingly, almost everyone is talking about truck inner tube float tubes. Has there been a lot of bad experiences with the open fronted tubes? The one I have is the open fronted type and all the talk about the truck tubes has got me wondering if maybe I bought the wrong kind. I havent had any bad experiences with my or neither has my fishing buddy, but we're always open to advice.

Blessings!


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I switched back to a round tube. There just alot easier to hike around with.


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

the truck tube is a cheaper repair than buying a replacement for the
U-tube, and I always bring a spair for the week long trips. That and I like the schrader core for quick deflation.


----------



## jasonrobinson (Jan 27, 2008)

wow guys all this talk about the tubes. i have been wanting to get one for a few years now. but dont know what to do or get. need some help guys. i live in zanesville. so it would be used mostly at aep and maybe dillon lake. any info would be great. thaks guys jason


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

jasonrobinson said:


> wow guys all this talk about the tubes. i have been wanting to get one for a few years now. but dont know what to do or get. need some help guys. i live in zanesville. so it would be used mostly at aep and maybe dillon lake. any info would be great. thaks guys jason


Try Cabela's or perhaps Bass Pro, Gander Mt., Dick's Lots of places have them. I'm not sure what stores are in your area so it might be worth a trip to Wheeling or Columbus.


----------



## jasonrobinson (Jan 27, 2008)

oh i send alot of time in the cabela's catalog. lol i have looked at alot of them just dont know what one to get. dont want to send alot and trun out not to like it. then i would have something else sitting around i would not be useing. jason


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I've owned Bass pro tubes, Cabelas tubes and Caddis. Caddis round tubes win hands down. They are just made better if that makes since. Living in Zansville you should buy a tube.


----------



## jasonrobinson (Jan 27, 2008)

why so much because i'm in zanesville? love to fish the aep lands. do alot of camping out there. plan on taking a fishing trip out there next month. maybe i will try to find a used tube. jason


----------



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

Jason,

I was at Cabelas last weekend and they had a special going on-- a "Uboat" float tube, pump and flippers for $59.99. They are usually $99. My buddy that I fish with all the time has one and loves it. As a matter of fact, I didnt buy one at the time, but called and they went ahead and sold me one over the phone and shipped it to me, which they said they normally dont do. Of course I dont know if they have any left or if they're still on sale, but I would certainly venture a phone call their way. I have a Teton brand tube and the one my buddy uses does a lot better job, thats why I bought one.

Hope this helps

Blessings!


----------



## jasonrobinson (Jan 27, 2008)

you still have your old one? jason


----------



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

Jason,

Yeah, I do, but I'm planning on passing it down to my son, who's just about big enough to use it with some close supervision. Also, it wont hurt to have one on standby in case I happen to poke a hole in the bladder of one with a snag or brier or something. Again, give Cabelas a call 

Blessings


----------



## jasonrobinson (Jan 27, 2008)

i did no good. i buy from them a few times a month and they wont give it to me at that price over the phone. and thats upsetting, when you spend about 200 bucks a month there you think they should. they said they cant do it cuz there in the store and not the wherehouse. jason


----------



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

Jason, 

When I called them, they had to okay it with a manager first. They told me the same thing about it being a sale item and not in the warehouse but on the floor, but when I gently pressed the issue, they asked a manager and he/she okayed it. Did you call Wheeling itself or the general number? I talked to Wheeling. You may just ask them to check with a manager. I called them Sunday and got it Thursday I believe. About your PM, thanks but not really interested in that.

Give it another shot......

Blessings!!


----------



## jasonrobinson (Jan 27, 2008)

no big thing. i did call wheeling. no go. thats where i get all my things. i am about an hour and half from them. jason


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey Jason,

If you don't want to spend much money and want a float tube, I have a Caddis tube w/ flippers that I will sell ya for $40. I live in Martins Ferry, right across the river from Wheeling. I havent used it much the past few years and got a kayak last year so its just sitting, deflated, in my basement. If your interested, send me a pm and we can figure a place to meet around half-way. Here is a pic of it from my album.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=20266&ppuser=2625

Jake


----------



## jasonrobinson (Jan 27, 2008)

pm sent. jason


----------



## flthednut (Feb 17, 2007)

I was just going to say Dude jump on it !!!!


----------



## jasonrobinson (Jan 27, 2008)

did it i think waitin on pm back.jason


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Got your PM jason and sent ya a reply. I wasnt home last night so I just saw it about 5 mins ago.

Jake


----------



## jasonrobinson (Jan 27, 2008)

hey i got me a tube. thanks everyone for the help. now lets just hope i dont sink!!! lol see you all on the water. jason


----------



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey Jason,

Let me pass on to you some of the best advice I got from the website when I got my tube last year---GO BUY A LIFE VEST!!!!

They seem kind of cumbersome, but if you ever need it, it will be well worth the bother. Walmart has a Stearns brand that is really comfortable and not too bad on the wallet

Blessings


----------



## jasonrobinson (Jan 27, 2008)

yea i got me one. just didnt seem smart not to ues one. ready to go now.you up to go? give me a call 740-704-0205


----------

